# Popping/grinding a "cluck"



## sybm (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a 98 Maxima that has been making a "grinding" sound like metal on metal, just when driving down the street, a poppping sound when turning and then it makes a "popping" sound when braking. We have changed the CV axle, new brakes and a new rotor. It will stop for a bit then it comes back even worse. Took it to the mechanics and they don't know what it is either. Can anyone help me!!!!!!! Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Did the mechanic check the bushings and wheel bearings?


----------



## sybm (Aug 30, 2007)

He did say it could possibly be the bearings so got them ordered today. There was no noise at all today what-so-ever and probably tomorrow will be another story. I heard that the heat can cause this too. Maybe they were just joking! Thank you for your reply!


----------

